# Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)



## svenskepilk (6. Mai 2005)

In Norge kannn es ja schonmal vorkommen das man als ungeplanten Gast einen Pulpo (Krake) and den Haken bekommt. Volgendermaßen zubereitet ist der wirklich lecker...

den Pulpo so wie er ist in einen Topf mit Salzwasser stecken(das Wasser sollte ca. so salzig schmecken wie Ostseewasser...) und ca. 1h lang kochen. Wenn fertig, unter fließend kaltem Wasser abschrecken.

Nun kann der Pulpo bis zum Gebrauch im Kühlschrank, am besten in einer Tupperdose die mit einem Tuch ausgelegt ist, gelagert werden. Das einzige was noch entfernt werden muß ist der Schnabel und eventuell muß man das innere des Kopfes etwas säubern.

Desweiteren müssen vorbereitet werden:
-Spaghetti vorkochen (so daß sie noch etwas zuviel biss haben) und 
abschrecken
-etwas Butter klären damit sie nacher nicht anbrennt (Man kann auch anderes
Fett nehmen aber Butter schmeckt einfach besser)



für die Zubereitung einer Portion Pulpo Spaghetti benötigen wir:
- etwas geklärte Butter
- eine große Hand voll in Scheiben geschnittener Pulpo
- 1/2 frische, kleine, scharfe Chilli (Thai-dragon oder ähnliche)
- 1/2 halbe Schalotte in Brunois geschnitten (sehr fein gewürfelt)
- 1 mittelgroße Knoblauchzehe ebenfalls Brunois
- 1 Strauchtomate gewürfelt
- eine halbe Stange vom Frühligslauch fein geschnitten

die Schalotten den Knoblauch und die Chilli in der Buttter kurz anbraten.
dann den Pulpo dazugeben, salzen und pfeffern. Nach ca. 3 Min die Tomaten hinzufügen. Nun Die Spaghetti in die Pfanne geben und kurz erwärmen. Ganz zum Schluß noch den Frühlingslauch drauf.
Anrichten.
Fertig.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bon Apetit
Guten Apetit
Smaklig Måltid
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

euer Svenskepilk #h


----------



## svenskepilk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

Hat es schon jemand ausprobiert oder hat ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## heinzi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

Habs leider noch nicht ausprobiert. Hört sich aber super an und werde ich bestimmt auch mal machen. Ist denn die Kochzeit für den Pulpo nicht etwas lang? Naja, ist sicherlich auch abhängig von der Größe des Pulpo. Ich koche das Teil immer so lange bis er weich ist. Prüfen tue ich das mit der Gabel, reinstechen und testen ob weich oder hart. Ich denke gerade bei Tintenfischen gibts eh nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder ganz kurz kochen oder ganz lange. Alles dazwischen wird zäh. #h


----------



## Agalatze (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

jawohl ich habe ne meinung dazu !!!
du hättest NIE im leben weiter studieren sollen.
war ne richtige entscheidung das abzubrechen, denn wer sooooo
mit leib und seele beim kochen ist, der ist auch dazu bestimmt dies zu machen.
wünsche dir schonmal vorweg viel erfolg weiterhin.
hau rein hans...


----------



## svenskepilk (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

@heinzi:
Wir bekommen im Restaurant immer recht große Pulpos geliefert. Daher auch die Kochzeit.

@Markus:
Das sehe ich genauso wie du. Das Kochen ist zwar ein härterer Job als manch einer meinen würde aber es macht absolut süchtig. Kleines Beispiel: habe im letzten Monat nur 4 Tage frei gehabt und ca. 60h die Woche gearbeitet aber ich habe jetzt nach einer woche Pause schon wieder Sehnsucht nach der Küche. Obwohl ich eigentlich alles für die USA vorbereiten müsste gehe ich nächste Woche nochmal arbeiten =)


----------



## Hummer (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

Super Rezept, Hans! :m

Ich hoffe Du schickst auch aus Amerika ein paar Anregungen rüber! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chippog (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

die sind dann schon ausgenommen, die tintenfische, nehme ich mal an. wie mache ich das denn, wenn ich so ein teil lebendig ins boot bekomme?? chipp


----------



## Gast 1 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> die sind dann schon ausgenommen, die tintenfische, nehme ich mal an. wie mache ich das denn, wenn ich so ein teil lebendig ins boot bekomme?? chipp



Ganz einfach:

Ausnehmen.#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## chippog (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

lebend? wie verhindere ich, dass alles voll mit tinte wird und so? etwas genauer, lieber falk paustin... chippog


----------



## Tosch75 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

Tintenfisch bzw sepia konnte ich leider bis heute nur kaufen . ich mache mir einen leckeren meeresfrüchtesalat daraus. 

nach dem säubern und in kleinen Stücke schneiden koche Tintenfische in wasser, salz und ein wenig essig. lasse sie abkühlen, und dann kommen Paprikawürfel, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch  und nen paar Kräuter dazu. das hanze schmecke ich mit essig, öl, salz und pfeffer ab . zwei tage stehn lasen .. einfach lecker !
 !!


----------



## svenskepilk (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

Hallo Chippog,

 Zur Vorbereitung den Kraken umstülpen und ausnehmen, Augen und Schnabel entfernen. Dann noch gründlich waschen.


----------



## heinzi (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

Hallo svenskepilk,
heute habe ich dein Rezept auspropiert. Hat super geschmeckt !!!! Beim nächsten mal nehme ich aber eine Tomate mehr. Immer her mit solch schönen Rezepten die einfach und doch lecker sind.
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Gast 1 (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> lebend? wie verhindere ich, dass alles voll mit tinte wird und so? etwas genauer, lieber falk paustin... chippog



Mit dem Ausnehmen habe ich keine Probleme.
Aber wie töte ich die? Habe noch nie einen gefangen, immer nur gekauft.

Zum Ausnehmen:
Ich gehe bei Pulpo von Oktopus aus, richtig?
Da ist im Kopfbereich einmal der Papagaienschnabel, dahinter die Innereien. Die müssen entfernt werden. Und natürlich ist dann alles voller Tinte.

Die Tentakeln und der Beutel hat keine weiteren Innereien und kann so verwertet werden.

Alle Kopffüsserarten (Oktopus, Calmar, Sepia) werfe ich vor der weiteren Zubereitung in kochendes Salzwasser und dann kann das Kochen beginnen.
Gefüllt, in Ringen paniert, in Stücken gebraten.


----------



## chippog (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Spaghetti Pulpo (oder die Verwertung eines seltenen Beifangs)*

danke, ihr beiden! fehlt mir nur noch eine "humane" methode ihn zu töten.


----------

